# Lies that the enemy is telling... A newish one



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

Guten Morgen, Ladies...

So I'm about to get up for work and lo and behold, good ole Time magazine (the one I grew up on with the semi-bibilical theme song) is tauting: "good anixety and bad anxiety". 

http://www.time.com/time/covers/0,16641,20111205,00.html

Booooooooooooo! Anxiety is a form of worry/fear and that's not what God gave us...

Reminds me of threads other ladies have written about:
LoA/The Secret
Sexy Christians
Christians aren't "waiting"

Made me laugh aloud about how patently false it was, then saddened me because there are those who will incorporate that into their life...

Ooooh, another one: was watching "Uncoded/Decoded" (its on History channel). The mystery they were un raveling was whether the Statute of Liberty was a sign of Satan. Well they got to the expert at the end of the show (minute 56 +3 58, mind you) and this guy goes "Oh no! Its a symbol of Lucifer!" So I'm like okay, this must be a good lucifer, maybe has done breakthroughs in medicine, something (The Holy Spirit sai "chile, please, you already know who they're talkin about), gotta be somone else right?  Nope! Ole dude goes straight for the Bible and reads the passage about how he fell from grace, saying "see he's the bringer of light, that's not a bad thing!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLPCH7rJKG0&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL38C3EED299D542DD (*The truth comes out at 5:54*)

Oh yes it is! God doesn't need no middle man/intermediary. God sent His only Son who IS THE LIGHT! I don't need to go through anyone, I take it straight to Him. 

Now I know why God is the Living Water - there's nothing else on earth that can fill in or substitute, just like water. Nothing else can be steam, ice and liqiud and refresh, cleanse us!

This post went longer than I thought, haha prolly shoulda put it in the random thoughts... I will next time!

Have a blessed day!


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Mornin' lilanie 

This is good stuff! Timely word today about anxiety...  

I watch Decoded sometimes... ah, man, the stuff they figure out!

_You have a blessed day_ as well... enjoy your family.


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

Good am, Laela!

That was the only episode I caught - because I see it'll make me *question* everything man-made, lol.  I'll probably check more out after the semester.

Enjoy your family as well.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lord have mercy @ the bolded...people perish for the lack of knowledge




lilanie said:


> Guten Morgen, Ladies...
> 
> So I'm about to get up for work and lo and behold, good ole Time magazine (the one I grew up on with the semi-bibilical theme song) is tauting: "good anixety and bad anxiety".
> 
> ...


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, absolutely terrible - makes me want to be a Christian Apologist!


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

iwanthealthyhair, I had to go read that again .... lol.. sneaky, this expert is


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 23, 2011)

Good info. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

msdr - you are very welcome!

I think the timing of this "revelation" is crucial due to the mindframe that folks will tend to be in; more receptive, more guards down and of course NewYears ~ when people clamor to make *changes/adopt new philosophies*...


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 23, 2011)

1 Cor 5:6- "...Don’t you know that a _little_ yeast leavens the whole batch of dough?"


That's how the enemy's camp works. Just start 'em out with a little deviation. Then a little more and so on. At the end they are so far away from truth but don't realize it. Oh he's a master deceiver and all but uh, we see you boo boo. We see you...


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> 1 Cor 5:6- "...Don’t you know that a _little_ yeast leavens the whole batch of dough?"
> 
> 
> That's how the enemy's camp works. Just start 'em out with a little deviation. Then a little more and so on. At the end they are so far away from truth but don't realize it. Oh he's a master deceiver and all but uh, we see you boo boo. We see you...



Exactly, that's how premarital sex and stripper heels become cute inocchio


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

lilanie said:


> I agree, absolutely terrible - makes me want to be a Christian Apologist!



You have the gift of God for it...   Somebody has to set the record straight.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 23, 2011)

Who sat down and decided the Statue of Liberty may be about Satan or whatever?   That's a new one. That's really reaching. 


I know everyone has different gifts but I honestly just see a... Statue when I see the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Who sat down and decided the Statue of Liberty may be about Satan or whatever? That's a new one. That's really reaching.
> 
> 
> I know everyone has different gifts but I honestly just see a... Statue when I see the Statue of Liberty.


 
It might be, i've been either in school or working two jobs for many years - so I rarely pay attention to much more than the tasks at hand or or those things I like to unwind with.

With that said, I found the information from the program that I referenced logical and although the end result was ultimately to dissuade any inferences of anything nefarious or sinister - i found the conclusion drawn (on the show) to confirm what I had suspected (have never wanted to visit it, and felt compelled to decline invitations to go see it).

To address your comment, you may consider it "really reaching".  I do not, my preference especially when it comes to things that may be ambiguious to me initially - is to categorize it as either good or bad.  It *keeps *me safer that way. I put it in the *muy malo* category.

When someone attributes anything to Lucifer, then goes to The Bible to back up their claim and reads information pertaining to a "fallen angel", then I immediately think Satan = Lucifier.

But feel free to draw whatever conclusions you like ~ I aint the mind po-lice.

and I need to take my hindparts to class ~ because someone (very sweetly) asked me if I'd like to participate in a survey about "god, the mother." UM NO...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I've always been told that if you look for something you will find it. Of course we must all watch as well as pray. But it serves no purpose to spend time overanalyzing things to the point that you start to see Satan in the most mundane things. If you never wanted to visit the  Statue, could it be moreso that it just simply wasn't a tourist attraction you wanted to see?  Or that maybe you don't Like how high up it is?  I know I've never really been interested in it except for seeing it from a distance.


----------



## lilanie (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha, this is a test: normally when someone make a series of passive-agressive statements I take the bait, but I'm at a point in my life where I'm more concerned with witnessing and sharing what I feel the Holy Spirit has put my heart, no matter the reponse..

Have a great one and God Bless you!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 24, 2011)

lilanie said:


> Haha, this is a test: normally when someone make a series of passive-agressive statements I take the bait, but I'm at a point in my life where I'm more concerned with witnessing and sharing what I feel the Holy Spirit has put my heart, no matter the reponse..
> 
> Have a great one and God Bless you!



You just proved my point.  

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 25, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Who sat down and decided the Statue of Liberty may be about Satan or whatever?   That's a new one. That's really reaching.
> 
> 
> I know everyone has different gifts but I honestly just see a... Statue when I see the Statue of Liberty.


Google "goddess statue of liberty."


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 25, 2011)

lilanie said:


> I do not, my preference especially when it comes to things that may be ambiguious to me initially - is to categorize it as either good or bad.  It *keeps *me safer that way. I put it in the *muy malo* category.



That gives me much insight regarding a lot of discussions here in the CF. I think that, as humans, we regularly initially categorize things as either safe or important while we're gathering information about it.  Understandable.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 25, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Google "goddess statue of liberty."



Very interesting


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 25, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Google "goddess statue of liberty."



I googled ...  

*Le numéro un Lien  *

http://www.macquirelatory.com/Statue of Liberty Truth.htm







Ishtar is the Babylonian Goddess of Freedom and Liberty, she is also the counterpart of the Goddess Ceres, the Goddess Juno, and the goddess of Syrian origin introduced into Egypt during the 18th Dynasty known as Astarte. 

She is also known by these titles: "Exalted Light of Heaven", "She Who Begets All", "Guardian of the Law" and "Shepherdess of the Lands". She through the idolatrous and wicked Satanic followers known as Freemasons, entered into the Western Civilization in 1884. 

Now you may be wondering well I'm in the Western World but I've never heard of her, which I don't disagree with you because many in this Western Civilization have been blinded to the deceptions and ills that plague this society. 

So where is she, well this Babylonian Goddess known as Ishtar can be found guarding the New York City harbor *as well as atop of the US Capitol Building in Washington D.C. where America's lawmakers meet to write their new laws, yes the ancient Goddess Ishtar is America's Statue of Liberty. She also can be found on the grounds or atop of the domes of many statehouses around the USA, and she is also found on the coinage of America as well.* 

*Coin*





*
Babylonian Goddess Ishtar*











*American Statue of Liberty*











* Roman Goddess Juno*






Now the lie told unto the American people concerning the Statue of Liberty is as follows - 

_Standing at the entrance to New York harbor is a 151-foot statue of a woman holding a book and a torch on-high. "Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States to commemorate the 100th anniversary of American Independence. _

Now if your one of the so called black people in America, you should have known this was a another lie spoon fed to you, because when America so called won it's freedom, your ancestors were slaves, so their was no liberty for you. You were not even called Americans, you were ******s, coons, monkeys, savages, blackeys, mud people, and so forth. 

Now how ignorant have these people made you to celebrate something you had no part of but picking cotton and shucking peas? 

The Statue of Liberty was not a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States to commemorate the 100th anniversary of American Independence. 

The truth is, the Statue of Liberty was presented in 1884 as a gift from the French Grand Orient Temple Masons to the Masons of America in celebration of the centenary of the first Masonic Republic. 

She is holding the Masonic “Torch of Enlightenment”, which is also referred to back in the 1700’s by the Illuminati Masons as the “Flaming Torch of Reason”. 

Americans have been deceived to believe that she is the symbol of their liberty in what is known as the land of the free and home of the brave. Which that is totally false because if she was the land of the free, and if the brotherhood spoken of by Masons were actually authentic, then America would have never owned slaves in which alot of slave owners were Masonic Masons. 

The mirror image of the Statue of Liberty stands on an Island in the River Seine in Paris, in which these statues represent the goddess Ishtar, Isis, Inanna, Astarte, and Juno. 

The ancient civilizations had many ways that they would use statues and objects to give homage and honor unto the Sun. The torch is not the torch of liberty, but instead the torch of the illuminated ones, which is the top secret society controlling the world founded by Adam Weishaupt. 

The Statue of Liberty is a brotherhood symbol letting the world know that they control America, but the American people are too blind to see it, wakeup!







--------------------------------

I can't help but thank God for the power of prayer and His presence within us, those who love and honour God, the one TRUE God who is not a statue. 

Here are more 'google' links.   I chose the one above because of the comment regarding the celebration of America's freedom while 'Blacks' were still yet slaves...  it's something to 'think' about.

I also found it interesting that 'she' is _atop of the US Capitol Building in Washington D.C. *where America's lawmakers meet to write their new laws*, yes the ancient Goddess Ishtar is America's Statue of Liberty. 

She also can be found on the grounds or atop of the domes of many statehouses around the USA_

I 'guess' it's no small wonder how the 'spirit' sin has been allowed to dominate into what's been made law, such as gay marriage, legalizing street drugs, etc.   


_*Plus de liens Google *_...

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...RNRN_enUS443US443&q=goddess+statue+of+liberty


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I googled ...
> 
> *Le numéro un Lien *
> 
> ...


 
Wow...learn something new each day.


----------



## lilanie (Nov 28, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> You just proved my point.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!



Okay


----------

